# Cemetery Names?



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

This is my first attempt at a yard haunt and I need a name for it. It is an old west cemetery theme. Unearthed coffins, rotten wood crosses, bones scattered, etc.

Hit me with some ideas.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i went to a haunted house that had a old western theme and its name was tombstone... i really liked the name, but if you want to do something more original i would think of the things around you for insperation (the road you live on, the town you live in, your last name... ect.)


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Big R,
I also do a Western Themed Haunt.Its called Vulture Hill.
I found it on a map of Arizona,its a real place with a working mine.
Grab your map and start cruising, there are lots of places,lakes, streams, mountains,ect with great names...
Lost Dutchman..Superstition Mts....Apache Jct...Skull Valley...Black Rock.... BadWater...... Death Valley......
Mount Diablo......thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Here in my hometown area in the campgrounds we usually go to for Halloween...

There is a cemetery called the St. Deroin Cemetary.

There's graves in it that date back to the 1800's.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Tombstone.
That's pretty cool sounding.


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Deadstone
Blood Creek
Lost Mine
Dead Turkey Gulch
Hell's Gultch.
Ghost Gultch.
I like the idea that Wyatt had about checking out old maps. Just see if you can put a twist on anything you find. I LOVE the idea about a legend of a haunted mine...


----------



## Bigreno (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, I have decided to go with local influence for the name. 

Leaning toward "Cavalry Creek Cemetery". About 12 miles north of here is 10th Cavalry Creek. It's where the 10th Cav. was slaughtered by Commanches and burried, horses and all, in a mass unmarked grave.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 17, 2005)

Not to hijack this thread...but Moon Dog...my wife and I are from Omaha, too!


----------

